# Prix Claris FileMaker Go ?



## Rollmops (9 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous 

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si la version _iPad_ de Claris FileMaker Go est gratuite ?

Sinon quel est son prix ?

Merci


----------



## Chris K (9 Novembre 2021)

C’est marqué dans l’App Store, l’appli est gratuite.


----------



## Rollmops (9 Novembre 2021)

Merci 
Où as-tu vu cela ? 
Ok mais est-elle bridée par rapport à la version Mac ?
Par exemple je n'arrive pas à créer des champs de saisie personnalisés


----------



## Chris K (9 Novembre 2021)

Rollmops a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Ok mais est-elle bridée par rapport à la version Mac ?
> Par exemple je n'arrive pas à créer des champs de saisie personnalisés



Faut lire la fiche :

  » _*Utilisez Claris FileMaker Pro pour créer des solutions personnalisées*. Utilisez *ensuite* FileMaker Go pour accéder à ces apps depuis votre iPad et votre iPhone_. »

 »
« _REMARQUES IMPORTANTES

- FileMaker Pro est nécessaire pour créer et modifier des solutions personnalisées._ »


----------



## Rollmops (9 Novembre 2021)

Oui mais Filemaker "Go" ou "Pro" n'est pas (ou plus)  sur Applestore


----------



## Chris K (9 Novembre 2021)

Rollmops a dit:


> Oui mais Filemaker "Go" ou "Pro" n'est pas (ou plus)  sur Applestore



Ca n’existe pas pour iOS. Je t’invite à te renseigner sur le site de l’éditeur.


----------



## tdml (2 Décembre 2021)

FileMaker Go est gratuit et permet d'utiliser complètement une application FileMaker en local ou partagée sur FileMaker Server.
Mais elle ne permet pas de modifier le fichier (les données bien sûr, mais pas les modèles (interfaces), les comptes utilisateurs, les scripts…).
Donc totalement gratuit en local, mais soumis à la licence pour les fichier sur FileMaker Server (la licence est incluse dans le serveur).
Une bonne adresse pour calculer le prix de sa licence : https://www.fmcloud.fm


----------

